# 5hp/22" report



## UncleBeep (Dec 30, 2021)

Well my trash picked/rehabbed 1995 5hp/22" Craftsman did well with Saturday's snow. During the summer, I put on a new carb, belts, cleaned up & re-painted some items. The snow was heavy so I had to move slowly & let it eat, pausing every 5' or so. Perhaps 5hp is a little anemic but it sure beats shoveling. Pictured is my 24 yo nephew who's never run a snowblower, lawnmower, etc.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

UncleBeep said:


> but it sure beats shoveling.


Damn straight it does!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I just went through a Craftsman 523 that someone gave me, and sold it off to a family member ... New carb, new XTrac tires, new poly skids ... She is an older, small female, and she loves it, works great.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I think that these machines do have their place. Sure, they are not going to handle a full bucket of snow 18" deep. But as mentioned, with time and patience it will do the job. 

I rehabbed a similar 5hp 22" Murray this summer. The neighbor who I gave it to is also an older woman. When I showed her the difference between that machine and my Noma 29", she jumped at the Murray. It is a more easily manageable machine, and with the snow we get in our area, its perfect.

You did very well.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

UncleBeep said:


> Well my trash picked/rehabbed 1995 5hp/22" Craftsman did well with Saturday's snow. During the summer, I put on a new carb, belts, cleaned up & re-painted some items. The snow was heavy so I had to move slowly & let it eat, pausing every 5' or so. Perhaps 5hp is a little anemic but it sure beats shoveling. Pictured is my 24 yo nephew who's never run a snowblower, lawnmower, etc.
> View attachment 188386
> View attachment 188387


Where are you that this storm was a wet heavy snow?
We got around 8" in the Edison area, but it was light and fluffy.
The wind drifted it up to 2' in spots, but my 5/22 Craftsman ate it up just fine because was so light.
If not for the drifts I went thru all mine in in the #3 spot.
End of drive I used 2.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Beats shovelling for sure. It appears to be doing a fine job. Nothing wrong with owning a smaller machine as they can go through narrower spots and take up less storage space.


----------



## UncleBeep (Dec 30, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Where are you that this storm was a wet heavy snow?
> We got around 8" in the Edison area, but it was light and fluffy.
> The wind drifted it up to 2' in spots, but my 5/22 Craftsman ate it up just fine because was so light.
> If not for the drifts I went thru all mine in in the #3 spot.
> End of drive I used 2.


South Jersey, Turnpike exit 3 is a mile from my house. The top was light & fluffy as we got drifting as well, but at the ground it was heavy. I had to smack the shovel on the ground to get the snow off. Kinda like shoveling clay or marl.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

BullFrog said:


> Beats shovelling for sure. It appears to be doing a fine job. Nothing wrong with owning a smaller machine as they can go through narrower spots and take up less storage space.


But a little bigger would be better.
I am keeping my eye's open for an 8/24 size.
Free would be nice. 
Not many deals in my area like that, but I don't cruise around looking either.
Monster storms it just takes me a little longer to clear, so a little larger machine would be nice.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

UncleBeep said:


> South Jersey, Turnpike exit 3 is a mile from my house. The top was light & fluffy as we got drifting as well, but at the ground it was heavy. I had to smack the shovel on the ground to get the snow off. Kinda like shoveling clay or marl.


Going towards Philadelphia or more east?
Must have been a hair warmer where your at. I did notice a little slush under my snow in the back, the west side.
My east side was lighter and deeper and dry.
Drifts accumulated on the south side.
I love a good ole Nor Easter.  

Good for the economy too, everyone running around buying things.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> But a little bigger would be better.
> I am keeping my eye's open for an 8/24 size.
> Free would be nice.
> Not many deals in my area like that, but I don't cruise around looking either.
> Monster storms it just takes me a little longer to clear, so a little larger machine would be nice.


Yes bigger is better if it works for the OP. I have a 24" myself and its adequate, not ideal, but adequate for my intended purpose and that's to remove any large snow drift that might block me in (or out). I live in an area where we don't get much precipitation at any time of year, but occasionally, once a year or so a snow blower sure does come in handy. It's an age related thing. 😎


----------



## UncleBeep (Dec 30, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Going towards Philadelphia or more east?
> Must have been a hair warmer where your at. I did notice a little slush under my snow in the back, the west side.
> My east side was lighter and deeper and dry.
> Drifts accumulated on the south side.
> ...


East of the Turnpike....08078 (Runnemede)


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I redid a neighbors 522. But that must be a different one cause no amount of effort could overcome the original design.

Single speed plastic trans.
No reverse.
Short chute that on a good day snow will make it to.
No bottom cover....


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

I had one of those, but the track version. Gave it to my neighbor. For my location, it was very slow, and underpowered. The tracks needed constant attention or they would work loose. The wheel version would be better all around. And milder areas.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

UncleBeep said:


> Perhaps 5hp is a little anemic but it sure beats shoveling.


the 5hp engine are underpowered but the design of those machines is poor. i got a 8hp 24" of the same machine at someones house and the impeller output is the biggest limiting factor for performance. i have already been shopping to find a new machine to replace it for next winter. it does at least do the job and i got it cheap so no real loss here.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I have your standard MTD 5/24. I like the size and maneuverability of it but I am trying to figure out if I am chasing a problem that does not exist. I can stall it at times in the "3" setting with 6" of semi-packed, but not wet snow. I have to bring it down to "2" to get through spots. I can't tell if that is normal or if I have some other issue. Sounds like it might be normal. It has the impeller mod so it throws it just fine. Stalling is the only issue. I think this one would have been much better if the bucket was only 22".


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

UncleBeep said:


> South Jersey, Turnpike exit 3 is a mile from my house. The top was light & fluffy as we got drifting as well, but at the ground it was heavy. I had to smack the shovel on the ground to get the snow off. Kinda like shoveling clay or marl.


Down at exit 2 same light fluffy snow. We got about 7 inches


----------



## N3kf99 (Mar 2, 2019)

evh said:


> I have your standard MTD 5/24. I like the size and maneuverability of it but I am trying to figure out if I am chasing a problem that does not exist. I can stall it at times in the "3" setting with 6" of semi-packed, but not wet snow. I have to bring it down to "2" to get through spots. I can't tell if that is normal or if I have some other issue. Sounds like it might be normal. It has the impeller mod so it throws it just fine. Stalling is the only issue. I think this one would have been much better if the bucket was only 22".


Sounded like what my Craftsman 5/22 was doing. After some help in this group I discovered the exhaust valve was not quite totally closing. Little bit of grinding got it seating perfectly. Runs surprisingly well with the paddle mods.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------

